# UAE driving License in Germany



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'll be moving to germany in september. I have a valid UAE driving license & also have got an international driving license permit which is in arabic that allows me to drive in most of the EU countries + US + UK 

I'd like to know on arrival in Germany if i can take a rent a car on the basis of my UAE driving license + the arabic International driving license - It has some details in english also as well as arabic. 

Please help.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Use Google all the info is there


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

In a word NO. The International permit should have all different languages - not just Arabic - that's the point. The International permit is accepted because it should also be written in German. But you cannot use your UAE license, as it's not written in German, nor is it an EU license.

PS - if your other driving permit is ONLY written in Arabic, that's NOT an International permit. An International permit is written in about 20 different languages.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You can hire a car in Europe on your standard UAE licence - we do it all the time and just arrived back from Croatia yesterday having hired a car there on our UAE licence.
Some countries require you to have an IDP - International Driving Permit (Sri Lanka, for instance) - these you can get from any UAE post office by taking in your UAE licence plus a photo and paying a fee.
The IDP is valid for a year and is like a booklet and is written in many languages.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can hire a car in Europe on your standard UAE licence - we do it all the time and just arrived back from Croatia yesterday having hired a car there on our UAE licence.
> Some countries require you to have an IDP - International Driving Permit (Sri Lanka, for instance) - these you can get from any UAE post office by taking in your UAE licence plus a photo and paying a fee.
> The IDP is valid for a year and is like a booklet and is written in many languages.
> ...


If I am correct, the cost is 200-300AED for a year. The IDP looks like a passport.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You can hire a car in Europe on your standard UAE licence - we do it all the time and just arrived back from Croatia yesterday having hired a car there on our UAE licence.
> Some countries require you to have an IDP - International Driving Permit (Sri Lanka, for instance) - these you can get from any UAE post office by taking in your UAE licence plus a photo and paying a fee.
> The IDP is valid for a year and is like a booklet and is written in many languages.
> ...


Not all countries you can't. Germany is one of them that you can't use your UAE license. Trust me I've tried. Also Bulgaria won't accept it either. In the UK they only accept the UAE drivers license because it's written in English as well as Arabic.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sunder said:


> If I am correct, the cost is 200-300AED for a year. The IDP looks like a passport.


Yup. It's like a little booklet with all the different languages in. Shame they're only valid for 12 months.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Not all countries you can't. Germany is one of them that you can't use your UAE license. Trust me I've tried. Also Bulgaria won't accept it either. In the UK they only accept the UAE drivers license because it's written in English as well as Arabic.


I hired a car in Germany with my UAE license..... I sure hope it was legal - it was a large car hire firm so most likely not illegal


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I hired a car in Germany with my UAE license..... I sure hope it was legal - it was a large car hire firm so most likely not illegal


All my guys use their UAE driving licence when hiring cars when back home in the UK.

The fines may follow them but any points don't


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> All my guys use their UAE driving licence when hiring cars when back home in the UK.
> 
> The fines may follow them but any points don't


Hi,
In fact - you can legally only use your UAE licence when driving as a visitor back in the UK.
When we got our UAE licences by swapping our UK ones - in theory, the RTA are supposed to take your UK licence from you and send it back to the UK DVLA - literally a licence swap.
In practice, you get to keep both - but I always use my UAE one when hiring cars abroad.
Regarding traffic offences in the UK. If you get caught by a camera - then the hire company will automatically deduct the fine plus an admin charge from the credit card that you used when booking the car.
If you get stopped by a police patrol and they want to prosecute you - then under new powers they will actually take money from you at the roadside (like the French police have been doing for years!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I hired a car in Germany with my UAE license..... I sure hope it was legal - it was a large car hire firm so most likely not illegal


Hmmm I tried and was told not. So hubby ended up doing all the driving. Weird. Maybe because I was trying to hire a bike and not a car.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> In fact - you can legally only use your UAE licence when driving as a visitor back in the UK.
> When we got our UAE licences by swapping our UK ones - in theory, the RTA are supposed to take your UK licence from you and send it back to the UK DVLA - literally a licence swap.
> In practice, you get to keep both - but I always use my UAE one when hiring cars abroad.
> ...


Steve - Where have you seen about cash fines at the roadside in the U.K. ? .... there are new fine scales for speeding which are potentially very high but haven't seen anything about Cash ? 

https://www.gov.uk/speeding-penalties


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Steve - Where have you seen about cash fines at the roadside in the U.K. ? .... there are new fine scales for speeding which are potentially very high but haven't seen anything about Cash ?
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/speeding-penalties


Just found it on the CPS site  .... interesting ! .... although it's a deposit (to make sure you pay) rather than a fine and has to be returned with interest if the matter is not pursued or you are successful in a challenge.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

guys thanks alot i will be applying for international driving permit - the passport type booklet - that should help i guess


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

a policeman told me that if I am registered as resident abroad and I hold a UAE license, I can not use my Italian driving license in Italy, unless it is an international type. I should use the uae one. Strange rule.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

valinax said:


> a policeman told me that if I am registered as resident abroad and I hold a UAE license, I can not use my Italian driving license in Italy, unless it is an international type. I should use the uae one. Strange rule.


The policeman was correct!
That's because the UAE operates a licence swap system with many countries - including Italy.
You were supposed to hand in your Italian licence in exchange for a UAE one (and the UAE authorities were supposed to send your Italian licence back to the Italian authorities).
In practice, you keep both - but as a UAE resident - you must use your UAE licence whenever you visit Italy, until you cancel your UAE residence visa.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Steve .... I'm not doubting what you say and I fully understand that you are supposed to use your UAE license in your home country but where is it published that the RTA are meant to 'swap' your license and take the old one ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Steve .... I'm not doubting what you say and I fully understand that you are supposed to use your UAE license in your home country but where is it published that the RTA are meant to 'swap' your license and take the old one ?


It's just how it is.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> It's just how it is.


Says who ?  .... RTA certainly don't mention anywhere that I've found about taking your home license from you and posting it back to the DVLA .... all they say is you must drive on a UAE license. 

Some countries may in fact let their citizens keep their home license (I have no idea but it's possible) 

With respect the only place I've seen that written is by you.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Says who ?  .... RTA certainly don't mention anywhere that I've found about taking your home license from you and posting it back to the DVLA .... all they say is you must drive on a UAE license.
> 
> Some countries may in fact let their citizens keep their home license (I have no idea but it's possible)
> 
> With respect the only place I've seen that written is by you.


If you read my original post carefully - you will notice that I said - in theory they are supposed to send your licence to the UK - but in practice they don't.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> If you read my original post carefully - you will notice that I said - in theory they are supposed to send your licence to the UK - but in practice they don't.


I read your post very carefully hence my question  .... where does it say (other than what you write) that the RTA are supposed to take your home license from you and send it back ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> I read your post very carefully hence my question  .... where does it say (other than what you write) that the RTA are supposed to take your home license from you and send it back ?


No idea - because I have been working in this region since 1984 - so it is not possible to remember exactly when I learnt this useless fact!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> No idea - because I have been working in this region since 1984 - so it is not possible to remember exactly when I learnt this useless fact!


Fair enough ..... so I guess a good chance it's out of date information.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> Fair enough ..... so I guess a good chance it's out of date information.


No - it's not out of date.

If you are non-resident UK citizen, then you cannot renew your UK driving licence whilst you are a non-resident and you cannot use a UK licence if you don't have a current valid UK address.
There is a grey area for expats who still own a house in the UK - but are classed as non-residents. They are still supposed to drive on the licence issued by the country they are normally resident in.
You are allowed to use a foreign licence for up to 12 months on your permanent return - or if you are simply visiting the UK for a holiday.
If you used to have a UK licence that has expired (photo card needs updating every 10 years until you are 70) - then you simply get a new licence at your new address when you come back to live in the UK permanently.
More Information here:-
Complete Guide to Renewing Your Photo Driving Licence


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> No - it's not out of date.
> 
> If you are non-resident UK citizen, then you cannot renew your UK driving licence whilst you are a non-resident and you cannot use a UK licence if you don't have a current valid UK address.
> There is a grey area for expats who still own a house in the UK - but are classed as non-residents. They are still supposed to drive on the licence issued by the country they are normally resident in.
> ...



That's absolutely correct....... but nothing to do with you stating that the RTA are supposed to take your license from you and send it back to your home country.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

UKMS said:


> That's absolutely correct....... but nothing to do with you stating that the RTA are supposed to take your license from you and send it back to your home country.


That is the internationally recognised method of licence exchanges - and does not just apply to the UAE


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> That is the internationally recognised method of licence exchanges - and does not just apply to the UAE


Ok great ....,thanks !


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

valinax said:


> a policeman told me that if I am registered as resident abroad and I hold a UAE license, I can not use my Italian driving license in Italy, unless it is an international type. I should use the uae one. Strange rule.


I was renting a car for almost three years in Italy on my UAE license. Finally, a guy at the rental agency told me that driving a car with UAE license is not permitted in Italy, but the agency doesn't care if I'm breaking the law or not, cause they get paid anyway.

Was pulled over by police only once, he was a little bit confused when I handed him over driver's license in arabic and ID in serbian (cyrillic). Of course, it was just a routine check, 5 seconds later I was back on the road.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Steve is right. My wife's polish driving licence expired and we tried to renew it. The application form was stating that she spends more than 183 days in Poland, so she didn't sign it. Without it it cannot be renewed. It is not possible to use UAE driving licence in Poland, since international driving licence is required. This is something I didn't know before, however obtaining IDL seems to be quite straightforward at AED 170.


----------

